# Boston Terrier vs. French Bulldog



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

I am doing research on compact, muscly dogs. Just so happens that I also love brachycephalic (bulldogs, boxers, boston terriers) breeds for whatever reason. I have done some research but I'm curious as to what some other people think. Which one of these two breeds seems better to you? I would like a dog that is kind of aloof with strangers, and very loyal, and apperantly the boston fits that bill. The frenchie is a very social butterfly which is good and bad. Which ones have a longer life span?

Anywho; which one seems like the better breed to you? I know they both have their pros and cons, but based on some of the criteria I listed, and your personal opinion; which one do you like better? (and if you own any, and could lend any personal experience, that'd be great!)


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I would personally choose a French Bulldog because they appeal to me more... but their price tags certainly don't.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> I would personally choose a French Bulldog because they appeal to me more... but their price tags certainly don't.


Yes that's another thing I was wondering. Why are they so expensive?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> Yes that's another thing I was wondering. Why are they so expensive?


I call it the 2 fool syndrome, 1st fool asks a price that is totally outrageous, then a 2nd fool comes along and pays it.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

like many bully breeds they come with health issues... testing, vet care, c-sec... all are expensive. Small litters... Breeders will also do this to wean out buyers who are not positive about their decisions... people who spend $1500 on a dog may be less likely to drop them off at the shelter... And of course, a harder to find dog is going to be "worth more" to a willing buyer. I've known a lot of pugs... my husband wanted a boston, I wanted a frenchy... we ended up not getting either but spent a great deal of research on all of them.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Blacklite said:


> Yes that's another thing I was wondering. Why are they so expensive?


French Bulldogs have an extensive list of health problems and frequently require c-sections to deliver. An excellent breeder (and you want nothing less with a breed to riddled with health issues) will be out the costs of testing the breeding animals for all health issues of the breed, frequent vet visits, c-section to deliver (I can't recall if French Bulldogs require AI most of the time or not but that is rather expensive), the cost of the pups being checked by the vet plus wormings/beginning vaccinations and treatment the pups require and expenses for supplies (all of this at the very least - the list can get longer). Excellent breeders do not make a profit on the pups they sell - they are lucky to break even - even with the high price tag as frenchies are an expensive dog to breed.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Charis said:


> French Bulldogs have an extensive list of health problems and frequently require c-sections to deliver. An excellent breeder (and you want nothing less with a breed to riddled with health issues) will be out the costs of testing the breeding animals for all health issues of the breed, frequent vet visits, c-section to deliver (I can't recall if French Bulldogs require AI most of the time or not but that is rather expensive), the cost of the pups being checked by the vet plus wormings/beginning vaccinations and treatment the pups require and expenses for supplies (all of this at the very least - the list can get longer). Excellent breeders do not make a profit on the pups they sell - they are lucky to break even - even with the high price tag as frenchies are an expensive dog to breed.


Are Bostons healthier?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think Bostons and Frenchies are fairly equivalent healthwise. Generally, I personally think Frenchies tend to be more consistent in terms of temperament.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Go for the boxer


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Boston's are usually healthier. They are less expensive. 

They are also usually PSYCHO!!!!! and SLUTTY!!!!! 

My next dog will be a boston. I owned one that I lost in a divorce. My girlfriend has 2. I have fostered several. My very best friend has one.
I did private lessons with one weekly for a year. I only add this so you know that I am talking from a bit of experience. 

Bostons are CRAZY. I LOVE them! LOVE THEM! But they are nutty. And I have yet to see one that doesn't adore strangers. They live life loudly. If you hate high energy, this is the wrong breed. They don't know that they are little. 

My son wanted a frenchie. We did a bunch of research. Too much money. Up front and after. I want a dog that can move. It's whole life. I have seen some athletic frenchies and I like them, but they are money pits and fraught with problems.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> Go for the boxer



Haha I SOOOOOO wish. But due to the time we have, we don't have the time right now to devote to a boxer. We just adopted a Golden Retriever and have to bring him back because we feel he will be unhappy due to our busy schedule and it's needs to be exercised and whatnot. Not saying that a Boston doesn't need to be excersized, but they are much smaller than a Boxer or Golden Retriever, and will fit our lifestyle better.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> Boston's are usually healthier. They are less expensive.
> 
> They are also usually PSYCHO!!!!! and SLUTTY!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes that's what it seems like. it sucks because they are pretty much perfect for us, other than the fact that they love everyone, and are money pits.

Ahh... Boxers ... I'll be able to own one for myself soon... but now, we need something else. We have a chihuahua who is perfect for us, but soon I am going to college, and I can't leave my frail mom and sister in charge of a Boxer. I want a tough looking dog, that is small-medium, is just loving. I also like English Bulldogs, but I know they are also money pits with their health problems.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> Haha I SOOOOOO wish. But due to the time we have, we don't have the time right now to devote to a boxer. We just adopted a Golden Retriever and have to bring him back because we feel he will be unhappy due to our busy schedule and it's needs to be exercised and whatnot. Not saying that a Boston doesn't need to be excersized, but they are much smaller than a Boxer or Golden Retriever, and will fit our lifestyle better.


Bostons are veryvery active. If you don't have time for a 4-year-old Golden (I feel very sorry for him being returned to the shelter ), you definitely don't have time for a Boston puppy. Or any puppy.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Bostons are veryvery active. If you don't have time for a 4-year-old Golden (I feel very sorry for him being returned to the shelter ), you definitely don't have time for a Boston puppy. Or any puppy.


That's not necessarily true. We just want a small-medium compact dog that is fine with going on daily walks, romp in the backyard, and some indoor fetching. We just don't have the time to go on a daily 2 mile hike, or a 3 hour fetch session which dogs like the GR and Boxer need.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you ever had a puppy? They take so much time it isn't even funny. And Bostons are quite active.

Does YOUR Golden need 2 hours of running or 3 hours of fetching? Usually by 4 years they've calmed down a lot more than that. Even my crazy Lab didn't need that much exercise after she was 12-18 months or so.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think both breeds are very friendly with strangers. Not aloof in my opinion. 

I prefer Bostons a bit more because they're usually crazy energetic and a lot of fun. Really really bouncy and can really run. Most Frenchies I've met are a bit more toned down, bit easier for them to relax and generally does not have as much energy/stamina as a Boston.

Since I prefer dogs that have higher energy, I like Bostons more.

Edit: I just read your comment about exercise. If you don't have 2-3 hours a day to exercise a dog, then I really really recommend staying away from a Boston and going for a Frenchie. Almost all the Bostons I know between puppyhood and 6 years old need 1-2 hrs of running exercise. Fetching, dog park running, chasing, etc. a day minimum.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Have you ever had a puppy? They take so much time it isn't even funny. And Bostons are quite active.
> 
> Does YOUR Golden need 2 hours of running or 3 hours of fetching? Usually by 4 years they've calmed down a lot more than that. Even my crazy Lab didn't need that much exercise after she was 12-18 months or so.


I kinda meant either or with the exercise thing  not sure who does both in one day (that's crazy) 

And yes, I have had puppies. I currently have a 4 yr old chihuahua whom I've raised from birth, and had a yorkie that had to be given away. I know they take time, but the end result of a smaller dog will suit our lifestyle better than that of a GR or Boxer (for now). Unless a Boxer is fine with 3 daily walks, a romp in the backyard, and some fetching.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Tiny dogs are way different than a medium or larger dog. And Chihuahuas and Yorkies aren't very active. But, really, if a 4-year-old Golden isn't OK with 3 daily walks and some fetch in the backyard, that's unusual. Also, if your family is in the habit of giving up on dogs like that, I don't know if now is a good time to get any dog. A pet is a lifetime commitment.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

To me, it doesn't sound like a good idea to add another dog to your family right now. You're going away to college soon and leaving whatever dog you get in the care of your mom and sister. You don't have time to exercise a golden (a breed fairly equivalent to a Boston in exercise needs) and your family seems to have an issue with abandoning dogs (first the yorkie that "had to be given away" and now a golden that you "have to bring back" because you're too busy). A puppy of either breed is going to require a lot more time than an adult golden. Both of your desired breeds are also very expensive (if you get them from good breeders, which is a _must_ with breeds like these with lots of health issues).

Why do you want to add another dog, especially considering you're not going to be living with it soon?


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Man sounds like you guys are drilling me here lol. The Yorkie had to be given away because we had to move to an apartment that didn't allow pets. I took the GR from a friend who was going to throw it in the shelter, and now that I've had it for 4 days, I'm thinking it might be happier elsewhere. We take it on 3 walks a day, and play some fetch. Is he happy with that? I don't know, he can't quite speak. I'm just going off the notion that GRs are very energetic dogs, and although he is very calm in the house, maybe the exercise is not enough, but then again, maybe it is. My family isn't in a habit of anything with dogs, other than to love, and care for them. I'm not going to defend myself too much, but just know that getting dogs and returning them like they're some piece of clothing from a store is not a hobby of ours.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A 4 year old Golden is quite possibly happy with 3 walks a day and fetch. A puppy of basically any breed is going to need considerably more time than a 4 year old dog of almost any breed. If the Golden is relaxed in the house, he is probably content with the level of exercise he has. 

Why not spend some more time with the GR and maybe add a little something special (a hike or trip to a park) on the weekends rather than letting him go to a shelter (and possibly his death) and getting a new puppy (which would take far more time and effort AND you probably wouldn't get any decent breeder to sell to you if you have rehomed TWO dogs for kinda lazy reasons) ?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If the dog seems happy and contented with the amount of exercise you're giving him, he probably is. At that age he doesn't need as much exercise. If a GR is discontented, you know it pretty fast, by all the chewed-up stuff. If you must re-home him (I'm guessing you haven't bonded much if you still call him "it"), take the time to find a suitable home, screen the people thoroughly, call their vet, etc. Don't just dump him in a shelter to die or give him to the first yahoo who calls your number.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You didn't answer an important question, which was, _why_ do you want to add another dog right now, especially considering that you're leaving for college soon and won't even live with the dog?


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> A 4 year old Golden is quite possibly happy with 3 walks a day and fetch. A puppy of basically any breed is going to need considerably more time than a 4 year old dog of almost any breed. If the Golden is relaxed in the house, he is probably content with the level of exercise he has.
> 
> Why not spend some more time with the GR and maybe add a little something special (a hike or trip to a park) on the weekends rather than letting him go to a shelter (and possibly his death) and getting a new puppy (which would take far more time and effort AND you probably wouldn't get any decent breeder to sell to you if you have rehomed TWO dogs for kinda lazy reasons) ?


Lazy reasons? That's right, let me just not follow the rules of the building I had to move to because my dad was out of work and bring the Yorkie in. And let me also keep a dog who may be unhappy while someone else could make him twice as happy.

It's also more than not being able to exercise him enough. I have swimming, school, getting ready for college. My mom is in NYC most of the day due to her job. My dad is in the process of moving out (him and my mom are getting divorced). A small, and even medium sized dog requires a lot less attention than a GR. I love the GR, and have cried a couple times because I've felt like a failure. It's easy to point fingers at someone who doesn't have an acre of farm to let the dog run loose, or has a flexible work schedule to take care of a puppy. I'm doing research for now because we as a family (mom sister and I) all want another dog. Yes, I will be going to college soon, but in the 7 months that I still have here, and if we get a dog, I will feel much more comfortable leaving my mom and sister with a french bulldog who loves to cuddle than a 4 yr old GR who pulls on walks, and is far stronger than both my mom and sister. Yes, taking in the GR and now possibly letting it go again is bad, and a mistake; but we all know the dangers of driving cars, but it's not the same until you get in an accident. We knew the responsibility we were taking in, but it wasn't the same till we had him here.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> You didn't answer an important question, which was, _why_ do you want to add another dog right now, especially considering that you're leaving for college soon and won't even live with the dog?


It's not just me. It's my family. We want a companionship for our chihuahua; and we want more of dog. Our 2lb teacup chihuahua is sweet and cuddly and a bundle of joy, but those with relatively big dogs know the energy they bring to your home and your life. We want that.

I'll feel a lot better raising a puppy with them for now, and leaving them with a well trained, manageable dog that fits their lifestyle, than a 4 yr old GR who loves to pull on walks (I'm working on it) and is stronger than they are.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Blacklite said:


> Lazy reasons? That's right, let me just not follow the rules of the building I had to move to because my dad was out of work and bring the Yorkie in. And let me also keep a dog who may be unhappy while someone else could make him twice as happy.


Except that he probably is not unhappy AND "returning him" quite possibly does not lead to a twice as happy home but rather weeks or months in a kennel in a crowded shelter before hopefully finding a decent home but quite possibly being PTS.



Blacklite said:


> It's also more than not being able to exercise him enough. I have swimming, school, getting ready for college. My mom is in NYC most of the day due to her job. My dad is in the process of moving out (him and my mom are getting divorced). A small, and even medium sized dog requires a lot less attention than a GR. I love the GR, and have cried a couple times because I've felt like a failure. It's easy to point fingers at someone who doesn't have an acre of farm to let the dog run loose, or has a flexible work schedule to take care of a puppy.


A small or medium dog requires all the same general attention and training as a GR; a puppy requires FAR MORE training and attention than a 4 yr old GR. You do have time for a dog- you could quit swimming. Don't want to? That is totally OK since we all have priorities but don't bring another living being into your life if a sport is a bigger priority than a living breathing animal that NEEDS your attention. 

It sounds like your homelife is a bit chaotic right now and probably not a great time to bring in a puppy that will need bathroom breaks throughout the day AND night, much training on leash walking and proper behavior,, good socialization (puppy classes or play dates) etc.

I do not have acreage and I work full time; I have my 4 yr old high energy ridgeback and a 1 year old HIGH HIGH HIGH energy pit bull foster. It takes a shit ton of time and effort but it works because they are a priority in my life.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> Except that he probably is not unhappy AND "returning him" quite possibly does not lead to a twice as happy home but rather weeks or months in a kennel in a crowded shelter before hopefully finding a decent home but quite possibly being PTS.


"Returning him" to my friend who gave him to us. He didn't come from a shelter. And a shelter is the last place we would put him.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

The boston will drive your family crazy. My girlfriend with 2 bostons also has 2 goldens. She has 4 dogs and a cat total. The bostons are much, much harder to keep happy than the goldens. If the golden feels like a lot, the boston will bury you.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If your friend was about to dump him in a shelter, isn't that where he'll end up if you return him?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Blacklite said:


> It's not just me. It's my family. We want a companionship for our chihuahua; and we want more of dog. Our 2lb teacup chihuahua is sweet and cuddly and a bundle of joy, but those with relatively big dogs know the energy they bring to your home and your life. We want that.
> 
> I'll feel a lot better raising a puppy with them for now, and leaving them with a well trained, manageable dog that fits their lifestyle, than a 4 yr old GR who loves to pull on walks (I'm working on it) and is stronger than they are.


So, 7 months until you leave for college. Most good breeders do not have litters ready to go the moment one decides to get a puppy. So we'll assume that you find a good breeder who just happens to have a litter born this week that doesn't have a wait list on the pups (chances of this are low, but its a hypothetical). So in 2 months you get an 8 week old pup. You expect that in 5 months of busy times (preparing for college, finishing senior year, etc) you will have a *well trained* 7 month old dog? 

Yes, I am trying to dissuade you from taking on a puppy of ANY breed. It truly does not sound like it would be in either your best interests or the dog's best interests.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> I do not have acreage and I work full time; I have my 4 yr old high energy ridgeback and a 1 year old HIGH HIGH HIGH energy pit bull foster. It takes a shit ton of time and effort but it works because they are a priority in my life.


Did you work full time when they were puppies? How did you make it work? Since you're so adamant about puppies requiring constant supervision, with a full time job, how did you train them? and during their growing up, how did you fulfill their exercise needs? It sounds to me like you('re) in/were in a similar position with your dogs than my family is with our now. If you made it work, why cant we?

My chihuahua is fine. Granted, she doesn't go our to potty (she's potty trained). Which again is why we want a small breed. A french bulldog can be potty trained to go on pads in the house. Makes like a lot easier. Obviously he wouldn't be anti-social, but he wouldn't require daily physical exercise (not that they even like it). Why wouldn't we be able to do it again?

I'm not saying we're getting a dog tomorrow, hell we may not get another one at all. I'm a big force in getting a new dog, and now thinking about it, since I'm going off to college I may not even enjoy it, and watch it grow up. But I don't want you to make me or my family sound like irresponsible "dont-give-a-shit-ers" because that's not the case. We know we have another living animal in our house (GR). We realized he may not fit in with our lifestyle, but he's still with us because we're still trying, and we still can't bring ourselves to give him up.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Blacklite said:


> Did you work full time when they were puppies? How did you make it work? Since you're so adamant about puppies requiring constant supervision, with a full time job, how did you train them? and during their growing up, how did you fulfill their exercise needs? It sounds to me like you('re) in/were in a similar position with your dogs than my family is with our now. If you made it work, why cant we?


I did not have them as true puppies; which is part of my point. If you cannot handle a 4 year old Golden who does not need to be let outside every hour or so, who does not need puppy classes, who does not need the socialization of a puppy, then I cannot figure out how you can handle a puppy's needs. There is nothing wrong with not having the time for a puppy, all that means is that it is probably not a good idea to get one. 

I can fulfill their exercise needs now, I am also spending a lot of time training the 1 year old pit. 

You CAN make it work, but the time and effort it would take is a lot more than it SEEMS (note that I said "seems" since this is the internet and I don't know you and I don't know what you are willing to give up to make it work) you are able or willing to give to your current dog so why would you be able or willing to give more effort and time to a puppy ?


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Shell said:


> I did not have them as true puppies; which is part of my point. If you cannot handle a 4 year old Golden who does not need to be let outside every hour or so, who does not need puppy classes, who does not need the socialization of a puppy, then I cannot figure out how you can handle a puppy's needs. There is nothing wrong with not having the time for a puppy, all that means is that it is probably not a good idea to get one.
> 
> I can fulfill their exercise needs now, I am also spending a lot of time training the 1 year old pit.
> 
> You CAN make it work, but the time and effort it would take is a lot more than it SEEMS (note that I said "seems" since this is the internet and I don't know you and I don't know what you are willing to give up to make it work) you are able or willing to give to your current dog so why would you be able or willing to give more effort and time to a puppy ?


I see where you are coming from. And I agree, if we don't have time for a trained dog, how can we have the time to train a dog? But wouldn't you agree that training let's say a french bulldog, and in a years time having it potty trained, requiring minimum exercise, just a fun loving cuddle buddy IN THE END is a lot less work than taking care of a full grown NEEDS to go out and get exercise GR?

Think of it as a math problem; one big load of work for a year, and the rest pretty easy
or a relatively big load of work for another decade?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think you're underestimating the exercise needs of a Frenchie. Have you met any?

As Goldens get older, their exercise needs decrease. He's only going to get easier.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Willowy said:


> I think you're underestimating the exercise needs of a Frenchie. Have you met any?
> 
> As Goldens get older, their exercise needs decrease. He's only going to get easier.


I have met some, and while they need some exercise, its very minimum. They're a bulldog, naturally lazy, and on top of that a brachycephalic breed, which means they overheat quick, and have breathing problems. They'd probably get enough exercise going up and down the stairs.

But you do bring up a good point with the GR.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Frenchies don't need daily excercise? Are you kidding me? Every Frenchie I know absolutely NEEDS daily excercise! My Pug who, while not a Frenchie is a very similar breed needs an hour a day of brisk walking and runs circles around all the big dogs at the dog park. The Frenchies I've met aren't much different from him. Frenchies most certainly need daily excercise.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Frenchies don't need daily excercise? Are you kidding me? Every Frenchie I know absolutely NEEDS daily excercise! My Pug who, while not a Frenchie is a very similar breed needs an hour a day of Ubrisk walking and runs circles around all the big dogs at the dog park. The Frenchies I've met aren't much different from him. Frenchies most certainly need daily excercise.


wrong choice of wording. It's not that they don't need it, but they dont demand it as much as a GR.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I think you'd be VERY surprised at just how much excercise a young Frenchie can demand.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Do not underestimate the amount of dog bundled into a little Boston Terrier package.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

You need to give the golden more time. 4 days is not enough to get to know him. Also dogs need mental stimulation not just walks. (In fact the mental stimulation tires them out quicker than walking on a leash.) All of the Bostons I know are "throw the ball, throw the ball please throw the ball...." High energy extremely people oriented dogs. Have a friend who adopted one that the former owner crated way too many hours, so many that the dog self mutilated (chewed part of his penis off) because of boredom and frustation. My friend took the dog to OSU and had surgery to reconstruct the penis. "Buster" went on to live a long healthy active life with my friend on her farm.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> Do not underestimate the amount of dog bundled into a little Boston Terrier package.


One of my friends has 3 Bostons, when she met my foster pit bull (aka the "force of nature" or "Tasmanian devil dog") she commented on the similarities and wondered if they had ancestors in common when developing the breeds....


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't have any friends with frenchies, but I have met them at shows, and they are far from lazy. They are vocal, bouncy little guys who certainly need daily exercise. I'm sure that once you start contacting good breeders, you will get a much better idea of what these breeds are like.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Shell said:


> One of my friends has 3 Bostons, when she met my foster pit bull (aka the "force of nature" or "Tasmanian devil dog") she commented on the similarities and wondered if they had ancestors in common when developing the breeds....


(I have not forgotten your gorgeous wild eyed foster!)

I wouldn't be surprised if there was common ancestry but I am no expert. I'm having vague thoughts of the now extinct english white terrier...

I should also add that EVERY frenchie I've worked with has had health issues(beyond being brachy). Healthy, well bred frenchies do exist I'm sure but I haven't met any. On the plus side, they're uniformly food motivated which makes giving med a cake walk.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to thank you all for your advice, harsh or not. It hit me. I just finished talking to my parents and we're keeping Sam (the GR). We'll make a few sacrifices, and before I go off to college I'll make sure he walks well on the leash and is 100% trained for my mom and sister so they don't have any headaches. He's a good boy and he doesn't deserve anything but a good life, which (knock on wood) we will give him. Once again thank you all, especially those of you who persisted *ahem*. I will keep you posted.







-Sam
Now I just need to get a cute pic of him and my chi (who's still afraid of him) to make it my avatar! lol


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Blacklite said:


> I want to thank you all for your advice, harsh or not. It hit me. I just finished talking to my parents and we're keeping Sam (the GR). We'll make a few sacrifices, and before I go off to college I'll make sure he walks well on the leash and is 100% trained for my mom and sister so they don't have any headaches. He's a good boy and he doesn't deserve anything but a good life, which (knock on wood) we will give him. Once again thank you all, especially those of you who persisted *ahem*. I will keep you posted.
> View attachment 29751
> 
> -Sam
> Now I just need to get a cute pic of him and my chi (who's still afraid of him) to make it my avatar! lol


This is really really really good to hear. Now I hope that you stick around here, discuss ideas and frustrations and such, and do your best by your dog ( who is very sweet looking by the way). Don't give up easily and don't expect 100% by the time you leave for college. No one, not dogs and not people, is 100%. Your Golden will have his off days and so will you. Good leash walking is obtainable as are many other good manners.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, he's a cute one. And I know many smaller women who own and walk goldens just fine, so it shouldn't be hard for your mom and sister to walk him once he's trained a bit better. I also hope you stick around and post more pictures of your dogs!


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> Aww, he's a cute one. And I know many smaller women who own and walk goldens just fine, so it shouldn't be hard for your mom and sister to walk him once he's trained a bit better. I also hope you stick around and post more pictures of your dogs!


Yeah, and thanks a lot for the advice. I think I'm going to try the Gentle Leader with him, because right now the jerk and release method when he pulls is not working. And he doesn't pull constantly, but when he wants to go smell something to mark it, he just pulls until he gets to it.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I love goldens, I was raised around them... a 3yr+ golden is a beautiful thing... they lose that puppy behavior and they turn into a total lay at the feet by the fire dog. I think you have a gem there and I would choose the golden over a terrier/bully puppy... they are SO much more demanding... and Goldens... they can really capture your heart in a very basic way. You just need to love them... go for walks, play some fetch, rub their bellies, talk to them... they're so content with the basics... they don't have pent up energy that forms destruction (well the ones I've met)... Enjoy Sam.... sounds like he just needs someone to love him right now.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I suggest going on youtube and keywording some videos such as "leash training", "treat training"...


----------



## Countrypug (Sep 27, 2011)

Bostons are pretty long lived and I think less health problems than the frenchy. Bt's have a terrier personality and are very athletic. Mine was a social butterfly, but sometimes dog aggressive. She was very smart, her wheels were always turning and she would try to out think me lol. She was the boss and always wanted to control everyone and be involved in everything. She was a bit high strung, but some are more layed back then her.

If you decide to go with a bt, make sure you meet the parents and do temperament testing on the pups.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Blacklite said:


> I want to thank you all for your advice, harsh or not. It hit me. I just finished talking to my parents and we're keeping Sam (the GR). We'll make a few sacrifices, and before I go off to college I'll make sure he walks well on the leash and is 100% trained for my mom and sister so they don't have any headaches. He's a good boy and he doesn't deserve anything but a good life, which (knock on wood) we will give him. Once again thank you all, especially those of you who persisted *ahem*. I will keep you posted.
> -Sam
> Now I just need to get a cute pic of him and my chi (who's still afraid of him) to make it my avatar! lol


Whoops, I'm jumping into this thread really late it seems, but I just had to comment... I'm so glad that you're deciding to keep Sam! Too often, we get new members who will ask for opinions and such and then when the advice isn't what they want to hear, they lash out, get mad, leave, never come back (and probably went ahead and did whatever everyone was trying to tell them not to). So, really, good on you for taking in the advice you've gotten here!

I also have to echo everyone's warning about puppies being very very time consuming. It was one of the reasons why I didn't want another baby puppy for my 2nd dog (I got my first at 11 weeks old--it was a nightmare!). Lyra was 5 months old when I brought her home, and even then, it was an uphill battle for a while. Between training and dealing with puppy hyperness, it was tiring!

I totally understand why some people will never even consider adopting a puppy because they simply don't have enough time. They have the attention span of a goldfish and can barely focus, lol. Training an adult dog is soooo much easier.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that you are keeping Sam. Never underestimate what a golden can learn: Here is a youtube of the top freestyle dog in the country Rookie (now retired) and his mom Carolyn. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqbVbPvlDoM


----------



## GShear (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know if you've already made your decision since it has been several months- but if not I have some personal experience here. I have 2 wonderful dogs, a pure boston and a boston-frenchie mix. Although im sure you'd adore whatever dog you end up with from your description it sounds like the mix would be very well suited for you. Although it's hard to tell exactly what breed traits will show up in a mix- plus it can be kind of difficult to find this particular mix (since they are both hard to whelp more "professional" breeders tend to breed them and are less likely to mix them than say a poodle-lab...)- anyway, my mix shelby, and the 2 other boston-frenchie mixes I've met have turned out well. They tend to be more muscular and athletic than french bulldogs but a little sturdier than Bostons. She is a little more weary of strangers than my Boston, but warms to friends and house guests quickly. They only thing is she was a little more difficult to house train whereas it came very easily to my BT. Both dogs are extremely affectionate and loyal. I know every dog's personality varies and also reflects their owner, training and environment. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am glad you decided to keep Sam. Frenchies are great dogs but my preference is the boston. A co-worker just had her finger bitten off by her frenchie. Seperating two intact male dogs from fighting. Stupid owner reached down from behind the dog and the dog just reacted and bit her finger off. This was not part of my decision though. I just love the clown act a boston puts on.

You are still young and one day you will get to own the dog of your dreams.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

The only Frenchie I know is an absolute money pit. Problem after problem after problem. I wouldn't touch one with a 10-ft pole, as far as ownership. I know Bostons have their health issues, too.


----------

